# Paph Dollgoldii



## emydura (Dec 22, 2013)

One of my favourite hybrids. The flowers are just so big. Photos can't do them justice. 

This is a 2nd time flowering. It flowered earlier this year and you can see the growth on the right has another spike coming, so it is an easy flowering clone. I find these Parvi-roth hybrids flower as soon as the growth is mature so you get flowers at any time of the year. This is different to most Paphs for me which are generally very seasonal.



Paph Dollgoldii (rothschildianum x armeniacum)


----------



## eaborne (Dec 22, 2013)

Beautiful and superb photos!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2013)

You just got lucky David with easy blooming deal or you have a secret everyone is searching for! I've had 7-8 of these plants and never attempted to bloom. Mine never showed such floppy growths either. Are you giving it dim light?
Very colorful outcome for your efforts!


----------



## jimspaphs (Dec 22, 2013)

very nice flower and well grown plant


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2013)

lovelly and really nicely grown plant


----------



## emydura (Dec 22, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> You just got lucky David with easy blooming deal or you have a secret everyone is searching for! I've had 7-8 of these plants and never attempted to bloom. Mine never showed such floppy growths either. Are you giving it dim light?
> Very colorful outcome for your efforts!



You are going to hate me Rick, but I have two other clones in very low bud as well. All first flowerings. I only own 3 and they will all be flowering at the same time. 

I'm not sure of the secret. I grow them with my multi's so they get pretty bright light. To be honest I have found all the Parvi-roth hybrids easy to flower so far. I have flowered two Delrosi clones easily and my Harold Koopowitz flowers at the drop of a hat (in bud as we speak). I think I have just lucked the right conditions. There is nothing specific I have done to get these to flower. I haven't had to change anything. The owner of one of the Delrosi clones I have said he really struggled to flower it but mine flowers twice a year. He comes from a much warmer climate then me so that could be an issue.

The fact you have not been able to flower 8 different clones suggest the issue is your conditions rather than the clones. I wish I could pinpoint your problem. It is a pity as I know how much you would love these Rick. They are truly mind blowing flowers.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2013)

OK, OK you can stop David! You're killing with words now! Seriously, this is fantastic you can bloom all these parv/roth crosses otherwise I'd NEVER get to see them.

I have bloomed Gloria Nagles and one HK. I'm going to try drying them out over winter, as in, armeniacum culture to see if that is tipping point.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 22, 2013)

what a beauty! Very well grown too! You mind sharing your conditions and culture? Thanks.


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 22, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## aquacorps (Dec 22, 2013)

I bloomed mine under lights after I moved the plant closer to the light.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2013)

wow


----------



## emydura (Dec 22, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I have bloomed Gloria Nagles and one HK. I'm going to try drying them out over winter, as in, armeniacum culture to see if that is tipping point.



I think I have a Gloria Naugle just about to send up a spike. It seems to be a sheath coming through. I don't particularly dry mine but it may help you. You would think if the light was good enough for you to flower roths etc., it should be good enough to flower these. The fact mine flower at any time of year suggests they are not dependent on any seasonal cues such as temperature or light.



papheteer said:


> what a beauty! Very well grown too! You mind sharing your conditions and culture? Thanks.



Minimum temp - 15oC. Maximum 32oC. Humidity - generally greater than 50%. I grow it pretty bright. They sit alongside roths and roth hybrids. They are grown in a glasshouse under 2 layers of 70% shadecloth. The Australian sun is very intense. I live in a temperate climate with cold winters (down to -8oC) and a distinct change in day length. Fertilise regularly with my own low K version.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2013)

Very nice. I guess mine have a way to go to be blooming size!


----------



## abax (Dec 22, 2013)

Lovely plant and blooms you have there. I really appreciate bright, cheerful
yellows in the winter.


----------



## raymond (Dec 22, 2013)

wow very nice


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah that one has excellent color and is so well grown.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 23, 2013)

Bravo David your dollgoldies look great!!!!

(mine is in bloom too, but the stami of one bloom is partially squeezed in the pouch )

Jean


----------



## Trithor (Dec 23, 2013)

The blooms just jump out at you! Burgundy laced Gold! Wow!
I also cant bloom these. I do fine with most roth hybrids, but not if a parvi is part of it (I cant bloom parvis well either for that matter) I suspect our light levels are similar to Australia, which makes me think that I am perhaps too bright? I rely on catts and dendrobes to cast shade on my benches as I don't have any shadecloth. My plants have a much stiffer growth habit.


----------



## nathalie (Dec 23, 2013)

beautiful and beautiful photos !


----------



## emydura (Dec 23, 2013)

Trithor said:


> The blooms just jump out at you! Burgundy laced Gold! Wow!
> I also cant bloom these. I do fine with most roth hybrids, but not if a parvi is part of it (I cant bloom parvis well either for that matter) I suspect our light levels are similar to Australia, which makes me think that I am perhaps too bright? I rely on catts and dendrobes to cast shade on my benches as I don't have any shadecloth. My plants have a much stiffer growth habit.



I don't think I have ever heard of a plant that won't flower because it got too much light. More the opposite. Interestingly I have another Dollgoldii and a Gloria Naugle putting out sheaths despite growing on a bottom bench in lower light. They aren't strong plants so I was trying to give them a little TLC. So light almost seems irrelevant.

I wonder if it is more a water chemistry/ fertiliser issue? There is something it needs that you are not providing or you are providing something in too high a concentration? I wouldn't know what though.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 23, 2013)

Just wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Trithor (Dec 23, 2013)

emydura said:


> ..... or you are providing something in too high a concentration? I wouldn't know what though.



Too much LOVE! At this time of the year I am full of love! (and wine!)


----------



## eggshells (Dec 23, 2013)

Not into hybrids but the roth x parvi or roth x brachy are so nice. Love this one.


----------



## paworsport (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice flowers and plant it is the sun of the day !:clap:


----------



## Dido (Dec 23, 2013)

a great flower and great job. 
Hope still one of mine flowers one day....


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2013)

Gorgeous, David!


----------



## emydura (Mar 2, 2014)

Just an update photo with two spikes now. The spike on the left is the original one from December and is still going albeit looking a little tired.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2014)

thats a great plant


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 2, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trithor (Mar 2, 2014)

Gobsmackingly beautiful!


----------



## Spaph (Mar 2, 2014)

What an awesome display and growing! Get it judged!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 2, 2014)

What a magnificent beauty!


----------



## Barry (Mar 2, 2014)

I hope you will cross it with hangianum！


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2014)

You must of gotten the right genes in Aussie land. That's all I can come up with! One thing I use to get was a lot of basal rot which really held this cross back. Not so much these days so maybe I'll catch up with you! Flags fingers crossed

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow !


----------



## quietaustralian (Mar 4, 2014)

Stunning!


----------

